# Sid Ultimate and SidLuxe Ultimate Lockout



## LockyA (Apr 9, 2019)

Is it normal for their to be some sag present when both the 2021 and Shock are locked out?

When the fork is locked out I get 15% sag when out of the saddle and the Shock seems to get about the same when locked out.

My Lefty Ocho and fox Shock are 100% locked out with no movement so not sure if the SIDS sag is normal??

Cheers


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

LockyA said:


> Is it normal for their to be some sag present when both the 2021 and Shock are locked out?
> 
> When the fork is locked out I get 15% sag when out of the saddle and the Shock seems to get about the same when locked out.
> 
> ...


They always bleed down a bit underway but are still locked for the most part


----------

